# WP's Review of the DRACO by Modamag



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just want to tell you guys to BUY THIS LIGHT! WOW! What a light! I can't believe I didn't buy it sooner! Well, first things first....I am reviewing my light that I got today... recently purchased from Modamag's sales thread. Here's a pic:







This is the Titanium version with the totally butt-kicking AlTiN coating and running a CREE XRE.

The above image pretty much tells you what you need to know about the quality of workmanship.....it is absolutely beautiful to behold. Rarely do I see such attention to detail and perfection in build. Really well done!

The beam profile is really GREAT! I'd be hard pressed to see any artifacts (which is hard to believe for a light this size, running a CREE XRE). The hotspot is well defined and the spill is nice and bright. No tint....just very, very white.

The LED is powered by the FluPic Version 2 made by Goldserve. Works well.... high is nice and bright. A ceiling bounce test confirms that the Draco is visibly brighter than my Ti-PD-S Mizer (runs a Seoul P4 @ approx. 300mA). I would peg the output conservatively at perhaps 60 lumens. Low is super low.... :thumbsup:

Operation is simple twisty. VERY smooth and effortless.

Awwwwww FORGET THIS REVIEW....


JUST GO OUT AND BUY IT!!! I'm getting another one for my wife..... the moment she saw it, she started claiming it for her own. And my wife is extremely critical of my flashlight collection....

JUST BUY IT! If you want to try it out first, jch79 and Modamag is organizing a passaround here. Get in on it while you can.

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## skalomax (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, that looks nice.


Maybe I should get one?


----------



## jefft (Mar 24, 2007)

So, WP, how do you _really_ feel about this light?  
I agree with you 100%. I purchased _2_ from the original run.


----------



## jch79 (Mar 24, 2007)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Awwwwww FORGET THIS REVIEW....


:laughing: I totally agree - talk is cheap: with this light, the proof is in the pudding. Skip the passaround and just buy one! (I can't say that in the passaround thread, since I'm asking people to join it!). If you're skeptical, sign up, check it out, and THEN you'll buy one! 

When I come home, and the keys go on the shelf, my TiAlN Draco usually somehow finds its way off of my keychain and onto a neck lanyard  :shrug:

Great pic Donald - not that I'd expect anything otherwise! You've really got that color balance DOWN!

:wave: john


----------



## goldserve (Mar 24, 2007)

That's what I have been preaching to everyone I meet...buy the light, buy the light...

GEEZ!

=p


PS: Amazing photo!!!


----------



## dmdrewitt (Mar 24, 2007)

WP

Very nice. You've convinced me!!! I'll be ordering one of these beauties with the AlTiN coating on Ti !!

Thanks

David


----------



## Pumaman (Mar 24, 2007)

Beautiful pic. I ordered a chrome version a few days ago. you are making me consider a 2nd.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 24, 2007)

The Draco is feeling right at home, on my keychain.... :rock: 







Thank you very much for making this light happen, Modamag!

WP


----------



## THE_dAY (Mar 24, 2007)

nice pixs WP!

would you be so kind to take a size comparison pic against the arc aaa.

how much more brighter is it compared to your MillerMod's arc aaa?


----------



## Yota (Mar 24, 2007)

THE_dAY said:


> nice pixs WP!
> 
> would you be so kind to take a size comparison pic against the arc aaa.
> 
> how much more brighter is it compared to your MillerMod's arc aaa?


 

That is a great question to ask. I wanted to know the same thing.
I need a new keychain light and I'am torn between the arc aaa with the millermod or the great looking draco. Someone anyone post up the pic and beam shots would be great too. thanks


----------



## Yota (Mar 24, 2007)

THE_dAY said:


> nice pixs WP!
> 
> would you be so kind to take a size comparison pic against the arc aaa.
> 
> how much more brighter is it compared to your MillerMod's arc aaa?


 

sorry double post


----------



## jch79 (Mar 24, 2007)

Draco compared to Arc AAA and a couple other small lights - photo courtesy of 4sevens from this post:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138386


----------



## THE_dAY (Mar 24, 2007)

jch79, thanks for the pic!


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's the direct size comparison (pales to John's comparison, but can be useful):







Here are beamshots on high (MillerModded Arc AAA LEFT, DRACO Right):






UNDEREXPOSURE:






Miller Mod is a CREE XRE P4-WH, 240mA (0.75 watt)/ 25mA.

Please note that the lights were held at an angle to the wall, so they look a bit skewed, but at least you can see the output comparisons. NOTE THE FLAWLESS BEAM OF THE DRACO!!!! :rock: The MillerMod has a much warmer beam....the Draco is neutral in tint.


Comparison done with freshly charged batteries in both lights. 

Hope this helps.

WP


----------



## jch79 (Mar 24, 2007)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Here's the direct size comparison (pales to John's comparison, but can be useful):


That was 4sevens' photo, FYI... and stop being modest Donald! 



WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> NOTE THE FLAWLESS BEAM OF THE DRACO!!!! :rock:


You AIN'T kiddin'! I still can't get over the quality of the beam.


----------



## THE_dAY (Mar 24, 2007)

WP, thankyou for taking the pix of the size comparison and beamshots!

those are two absolutely beautiful lights. 

i would have to lean towards the arc though its a little longer but the runtime should be significantly better.


----------



## jeffb (Mar 24, 2007)

Have (2) from the first run as well, a body for an AAA Li-on (10440) can be used.........picture shows body with Turbohead, same body (AAA) now sports Cree upgrade with head as on samller shown. Draco's are unbelievably small and bright.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 24, 2007)

jch79 said:


> When I come home, and the keys go on the shelf, my TiAlN Draco usually somehow finds its way off of my keychain and onto a neck lanyard  :shrug:



How do you fasten your Draco to your keychain, that it is easily removed and transfered to a neck lanyard?

I've got mine on one of the smaller sized McGizmo clips, but after reading the scare thread about the clips coming lose by themselves, I'm searching for a better way to carry it, although, I've yet to have any problems with it coming lose.


----------



## jch79 (Mar 25, 2007)

Trashman said:


> How do you fasten your Draco to your keychain, that it is easily removed and transfered to a neck lanyard?
> 
> I've got mine on one of the smaller sized McGizmo clips, but after reading the scare thread about the clips coming lose by themselves, I'm searching for a better way to carry it, although, I've yet to have any problems with it coming lose.


I use a McGizmo clip as well. It has yet to pop off... knock on wood. I am just mindful of it - not paranoid, but mindful.

My arrangement is similar to jeffb's - here's a photo (I'd take a better picture of the clip, but I left my camera at work this weekend.)






john


----------



## Russianesq (Mar 25, 2007)

What a light. 
Here are a few more pics to compare.
The Draco is so bright. 

I think it is even brighter then 60 Lumens. Is there any more info on the output of this baby dragon.


----------



## Clickie (Mar 25, 2007)

Man Wave hellavu review! I wasnt going to get one of these before I saw your pics and especially the beamshots vs the MM Cree!!

I had no clue that they come in AlTiN , that justs totally eliminates any remaining doubts of whether to get one or not


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 26, 2007)

Russianesq said:


> I think it is even brighter then 60 Lumens.


 

I think it is too, but I was trying to be conservative. Realistically, I think it might be around 70 lumens (out the front, not rated lumens---important difference).

I just bought another AlTiN Draco for my wife so that she will stop swiping mine from me. Had to sell a Ti Ion XT and a RAW Ti to do it..... , but it's worth it.

:rock: WP


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 26, 2007)

What a terrific light! And great presentation WP :thumbsup:
Unfortunately (for me) it is Li-Ion ...  
bernie


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL bernie...still no light with LI-ION battery ? 


I want to add a picture of mine, really a great Light !!


----------



## AndyTiedye (Mar 26, 2007)

My TiN Draco (XR-E) has taken over the primary EDC position.
It's tiny, it's bright, it's beautiful. It runs on rechargeables. What's not to like?
The somewhat clunky Flupic user interface, perhaps, but I've gotten used to it.
The settable level makes up for a lot.


----------



## Russianesq (Mar 26, 2007)

In terms of durability has the Draco taken a beating by your keys and the occasional drop on the sidwalk


----------



## loveit (Mar 26, 2007)

I've had one on order for the last few months... I am excited to get it! The waiting is tough, though!


----------



## jch79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Frenchyled said:


> LOL bernie...still no light with LI-ION battery ? [/IMG]


He's just being stubborn... he's got plenty-o-lights that'd ROCK with li-ion batteries... :nana:  :wave:


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 27, 2007)

This light is impossible and yet it exists. It's wonderfully designed, exceptionally useful and exquisitely built.

lightrod did a comparative analysis that was informative.

frisco had an interesting point of view.



frisco said:


> ©2007 frisco


----------



## crewcabrob (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for the great review WP! I love the look of your light and have contacted Modamag to see if he has any more like yours. (sorry to be a copycat)

I thought the output was a lot more than 60-70 lumens? I read in one post that it had "been clocked at 160" ??? Does that seem plausible? That thread was about the Rocket, which I thought was the same Draco but with a new Cree. I'm so confused with all the threads about the light.

When you bought yours, Did Modamag have any extented AAA tubes in this color coating? I forgot to ask that in my PM to him.

Thanks for all of the great info on it!

Rob


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 27, 2007)

Keep in mind, my "test" is not scientific. Just bounced lights off the ceiling and used my eyes to guesstimate output. I have a somewhat good feel for what 60 lumens is like. My Draco was noticeably brighter than that. How does one quantify "noticeably"? I dunno. Given that our eyes respond to light logrithmically, I guess "noticeably" may be higher than I would think. My honest feeling, though, is that the front-end output cannot be 160 lumens. Perhaps that's a calculated number?

Theoretically speaking, 160 lumens will require a drive level of at least 700mA. I'm not sure what Modamag's stated drive levels are on Burst mode, but he does quote an estimated runtime of 15 minutes on the 10280 Li-ion with a capacity of 180mAh. This implies that his drive level on burst is approximately 700mA assuming the Vf of the LED is closer to 3.5V. But when you account for converter inefficiencies, heat factors and energy absorbtion and internal reflection of the lens, the front end output should be lower than 160 lumens.

But, numbers aside, the Draco is BRIGHT! *Extremely* bright. Bright enough for me to call this light a masterpiece and a significant achievement in the flashlight world. Bright enough for me to tell everyone to *BUY THIS LIGHT*! Everyone I show this to is amazed......well, first off....they are amazed at how small the light is. Then, when I turn it on to high, these guys are floored, as am I. So, don't pay too much attention on the numbers. Trust me, there is more than enough light in this ROCKET to make you a happy man (or woman).


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## crewcabrob (Mar 27, 2007)

I love the enthusiasm! What a great endorsement for the little torch. I have fired off a PM to Modamag to get some information on ordering. 

I guess overall output isn't as important, but it sounds like this one has enough to "WOW" you still. 

Thank you again,

Rob


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe I will do a white wall shootout with a few lights I have compared to the DRACO. I have an HDS U60XRGT that I can use as a base for comparison. I also have a Seoul P4 LE's driven at 1000mA, 750mA and 500mA that I will compare. Might as well throw a Ti-PD, Ti-PD-S-Mizer, MM Arc AAA (again) into the mix, and just for fun, Big Red will join the party..... 

Anything else in my collection will just be plain unfair....although Big Red has already made it extremely unfair.

 WP


----------



## jch79 (Mar 27, 2007)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Maybe I will do a white wall shootout with a few lights I have compared to the DRACO. I have an HDS U60XRGT that I can use as a base for comparison. I also have a Seoul P4 LE's driven at 1000mA, 750mA and 500mA that I will compare. Might as well throw a Ti-PD, Ti-PD-S-Mizer, MM Arc AAA (again) into the mix, and just for fun, Big Red will join the party.....


Part II of the famous WP ROYAL RUMBLE!!! :rock:


----------



## sideman7 (Mar 27, 2007)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Maybe I will do a white wall shootout with a few lights I have compared to the DRACO. I have an HDS U60XRGT that I can use as a base for comparison. I also have a Seoul P4 LE's driven at 1000mA, 750mA and 500mA that I will compare. Might as well throw a Ti-PD, Ti-PD-S-Mizer, MM Arc AAA (again) into the mix, and just for fun, Big Red will join the party.....
> 
> Anything else in my collection will just be plain unfair....although Big Red has already made it extremely unfair.
> 
> WP


Can you take individual shots (with a manual camera) either outside or in a room with some detail? Personally, I find the white blobs on the wall not nearly as impressive when showing off a light with nice spill...


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Russianesq (Mar 27, 2007)

Please do a white wall shootout :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 27, 2007)

Doh! Ok....gotta flip a coin here.....


----------



## bray (Mar 27, 2007)

bc of you i ordered one. thanks WP!


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok....I have chosen a few of my lights for the lineup of this SHOOT-OUT EXTRAVAGANZA! I'm gonna try to be as diverse as my collection allows (obviously, the last three do not belong in the shootout....but hey....we can all use a laugh, huh?)






So, what do we have here? (left to right)

1) Draco with CREE XR-E P4 (drive level on high unknown - 700mA?)
2) MillerModded Arc AAA - CREE XR-E P4, driven at 240mA on high
3) Ti-PD (UV1J Luxeon, driven at 525mA on high)
4) Ti-PD-S Mizer (SSC P4 U-bin, driven at 300mA on high)
5) Damascus Chameleon Prototype (TW0H Luxeon, set at 1.2A table)
6) HDS U60XRGT (Luxeon, bin unknown)
7) McGizmo's S27-PD (SSC P4 U-bin, driven at 525mA on high)
8) Camo A19 with CREE XR-E P4, driven at 500mA
9) Ti-Pi-27XR with CREE XR-E P4, driven at 825mA
10) TB Ti-S27 with SSC P4 U-bin, driven at 500mA
11) Pineapple Aleph 3 with SSC P4 U-bin, driven at 750mA
12) Surefire U2 Ultra (WW0S, driven at 820mA)
13) The Torch by Mac Customs :laughing: 
14) Elephant HID (modded by Mac Customs) :laughing: 
15) Big Red, modded by Mac Customs (4xCREE XR-E, McR27XR reflectors, driven at 1000mA to each LED on high) :laughing: 


This is quite a lineup. It's gonna take a couple of days. I'll probably start a new thread for the official comparison.


 WP


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 27, 2007)

Dang. That's a really nice group of torches.

Who made the 10) TB Ti-S27 with SSC P4 U-bin, driven at 500mA?

I like all them a lot but that one is talking to me. I like the fins and slow curve.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 28, 2007)

TranquillityBase made that one..... :rock:


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 28, 2007)

Ah. Nice.

Good taste in torches there, WP.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 28, 2007)

Great presentation here and them pix too!

Also the following sums it up:



> Awwwwww FORGET THIS REVIEW....JUST GO OUT AND BUY IT!!!



Enjoy!


----------



## crewcabrob (Mar 28, 2007)

Awesome line up, and more than enough to make me jealous of your collection which I will assume is larger than the participants listed/displayed.

Back to the Draco, I can't wait to see how it stacks up against the much larger lights. I know it will have it's limitations, but what a wonderful package.

Thanks for your review!

Rob


----------



## sideman7 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just got my Ti (bare) Draco today. So far I'm impressed. Not quite as bright as my Seoul Exolion, but close. I have a few photos that might be helpful...

I think I have one of the first Ti with the trit slot, and happen to have a couple of Bart's trits here and just installed one:






A couple more comparison photos:









I'll take an outdoor photo tonight...


----------



## jch79 (Mar 28, 2007)

WP - A big bag-o- for this one! ROYAL RUMBLE!!!


----------



## Yota (Mar 30, 2007)

When's the Rumble!


----------



## Yota (Mar 30, 2007)

When's the Rumble!


----------



## 9volt (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm curious how your AlTiN has held up banging around with your keys. Mine seemed indestructible for the first few weeks but I noticed it's first ding today.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 9, 2007)

I am going to order one of these tommorrow, I can't wait to get it! Everyone that has one says the same thing, just buy one!


----------



## FsTop (Apr 23, 2008)

It's worth noting that one difference between the miillermods and the Draco, is that the Draco is currently available (at least if you are not into exotic metal finishes) while millermods hasn't been making new lights for quite a while.

I wonder if the 160-lumen number for the Draco could have come from one with a AAA 10440 tube? The 10440 cell is capable of delivering more current than the 10280, and is could perhaps make the Draco somewhat brighter as a result?

Anyone have any info about the brightness of the Draco on AAA?


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 23, 2008)

really regret selling my Ti draco with AlTiN coating. shoulda kept it. had to pick up a chrome drake to compensate for my loss 


[ hhifl ]


----------



## 9volt (Apr 25, 2008)

FsTop said:


> the Draco is currently available (at least if you are not into exotic metal finishes)



Are the coated Ti Dracos no longer available?


----------



## FsTop (May 2, 2008)

*UI Question?*

Am I missing a shortcut or something?

So I set the light to User. It blinks to let me know that it will come back to that level. I turn it off.

Now I want to get to Burst mode. So I turn the light On (User), Off and On for Low, Off and On to get to the "dead" mode, Off and On again to get to "Adjust" mode, and, finally, Off and On yet again, to get to Burst.

Am I missing something? Four Off/On cycles seems like a lot of twisting to get from Low to High...
:candle:


----------



## monanza (May 2, 2008)

WP, What's the gauge on that ball bearing swivel? Is it a #3 (13/16")?:thinking:


----------



## Icebreak (May 3, 2008)

*Re: UI Question?*



FsTop said:


> Am I missing a shortcut or something?



Yes. Go from low to dead and just wait for about 3.5 seconds and it will go to burst mode.


----------



## Icebreak (May 3, 2008)

That bearing swivel looks great.

I got a beaded dog chain for almost nothing at Lighthound's site. I've attached the split ring from the Draco to a SPRO size 4 130 lb test power spinner (fishing tackle) that's a similar color as the Draco. The beaded chain goes through the opposite loop.






My Draco is used frequently. Here's a shot taken today down by the river.


----------



## monanza (May 3, 2008)

That is a mighty fine looking Draco there Icebreak. Modamag is working on mine. I can't wait.

I have been eyeing the SPRO power ball bearing swivels for a couple of days now. They look like just the thing and of the right color. I am not sure about the sizes though. Anyone know a good source?


----------



## Icebreak (May 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure WP's is a Sampo size four.


Cabelas has SPROs, also size four I believe is what you want.


----------



## DM51 (May 3, 2008)

By chance, I just moved a thread about swivels into 'Beyond Flashlights', and then I happened to see your posts here on the same subject. 

Here is the link - these ones look quite good.


----------



## FsTop (May 3, 2008)

> ...just wait for about 3.5 seconds and it will go to burst mode.



I was hoping to get to Burst faster, not slower. I don't think that "wait 3.5 seconds" is a really terrific UI element.

When you need a lot of light, you probably aren't going to be willing to hang around for a while waiting for it - in a developing situation, having to do a long series of complex control motions could cost you your life, and switching through the BLINK that comes with the adjustment position just calls attention to you.

All in all, I'd say that this is a really good argument for a sequence of Low-User-Burst, rather than Burst/User/Low - it would be a lot faster to get to Burst from the other settings.

Such a sequence wouldn't impress your friends with the WOW reaction, but it would be a lot more practical, and you could always set it to High mode if you wanted to be a showoff...

Once again, another light with an irrational control sequence - the only flashlight UI that makes any sense at all to me is the new Jetbeam IBS - three settings, always in the same sequence, and any of which can be set to any level or function. 

The level-setting with the IBS or the Draco is so easy you don't mind using it, although the Draco does do part of it better, with only ten levels - on the Jetbeam, you have to count off seconds and guess when to turn it off to get the right level, while with the Draco, with only 10 settings, you can count them to get to a reproducible level.

I guess nothing is perfect, not even the Draco...


----------



## FsTop (May 3, 2008)

BTW, if they are ever all in my possession and all working at the same time, I'll do some keychain 10440 beamshots.

I've been seeking the perfect keychain light recently, so I'll be able to compare a new Draco with a Lumapower Avenger, an MJP Extreme III, and a JetBeam Mk. I.B.S. - all great lights, but with distinct personalities. Quality and reliability, unfortunately, have been spotty.

From memory, the Jetbeam is the brightest and most throwy of the three, followed by the Extreme III, while the Draco has the most useful beam for my personal keychain needs (closeup use more often than distant) and the Avenger is quite close behind it.


----------



## Icebreak (May 3, 2008)

Increasing instead of a decreasing interface pattern makes sense. I think it was discussed. IIRC the majority of folks, if they could have only one direction, wanted as much as possible right away. That's my preference as well (if I could only have one).

The HDS had a mode I think you would like. You could set it so that whatever level the light was in, depressing the switch would send it to burst for as long as you held it down. So if you were reading a map or fixing a piece of equipment and heard a noise in the distance you could point-depress-identify.

Looking forward to your 10440 shoot out.


----------



## FsTop (May 3, 2008)

I know that this has been beaten to death, but as to the modes, the current Draco setup makes Burst much LESS accessible, if starting from any other pre-set level.

Also, I've just learned that my little "shoot-out" won't be including my MJP Extreme III, as it is not repairable - an expensive lesson in several things. It seems that I used it on 100% High for more than what I am now told is a limit of 2 seconds with a 10440. That, in my view, would make its advertised 10440 support and very high brightness a party trick, rather than a real capability.

In fairness, a second Ex III, which I gave to my brother, is working fine on NiMH and alkalines. However, on NiMH, it isn't as bright as a Draco and is a lot bigger in the pocket.

I'll shoot some pix of the Draco against Avenger and Jet-1, and start another thread.


----------



## bexamous (May 6, 2008)

"Also, I've just learned that my little "shoot-out" won't be including my MJP Extreme III, as it is not repairable - an expensive lesson in several things. It seems that I used it on 100% High for more than what I am now told is a limit of 2 seconds with a 10440."

What? Isn't it just a LF2X with a rebel basically? I've never heard of a LF2X failing at 100%... its bad for the battery and all but not the light.


----------

